# Mexica Trike photos



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

He also won Best Bike at Lowrider Nationals last year taking home the Lowrider Champion ring so this guy had a hell of a year last year.

At first I wasnt seeing how this bike could have possibly won but if you look at the details its clear he edged out the competition. There was only 6 points separating all top 3 trikes so they all scored almost equal.

Pics by TonyO:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsdown: :|


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

There's a lot of FNR china parts and Home Depot nuts and bolts if you look at it hard enough


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

IMO the two tone plating is the only thing he had over the other two trikes. If you look at Professor X and Resident Evil almost nothing on those two was store bought except the tires :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 19 2009, 09:34 PM~13331887
> *but Resident Evil lost by 2 cuz of display or else he would of took it..also if you look close to r.e, he has no inner tubers..
> *


thats what i was thinking. i knew it was some kind of technicality


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I can see where mexica has enough to win.....I give it to noah n mannys for d job they did


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

TIGHT DETAILED FRAME


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

mexica looks great but when RE shows up at next years suer show he will lose big time


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 20 2009, 11:19 AM~13334527
> *mexica looks great but when RE shows up at next years suer show he will lose big time
> *


He definitely has some room for improvement. I know some stuff was done at the last minute since Manny's wasn't able to get everything done on time for him. He could come back with two toning all the parts, turntable display, and maybe more lights and small accessories and that'll be the extra leverage he needs to win over Mexica.

Then again don't sleep on Professor X either. If LIL PHX doesn't end up selling it he'll show it again and who knows what upgrades he might do too :dunno:

Plus don't forget the Paz brothers are qualifying a trike out in San Bernardino this year and that show is in June so that gives them 3 full months to do some crazy parts


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 20 2009, 05:23 AM~13334729
> *He definitely has some room for improvement.  I know some stuff was done at the last minute since Manny's wasn't able to get everything done on time for him.  He could come back with two toning all the parts, turntable display, and maybe more lights and small accessories and that'll be the extra leverage he needs to win over Mexica.
> 
> Then again don't sleep on Professor X either.  If LIL PHX doesn't end up selling it he'll show it again and who knows what upgrades he might do too :dunno:
> ...


I just think mexica needs to get rid of those china mufflers if he wants to stay TOTY  :biggrin: 
Anyway I think RE will be next years TOTY or maybee that 12" trike... can a 12" be TOTY?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 20 2009, 04:24 PM~13334945
> *I just think mexica needs to get rid of those china mufflers if he wants to stay TOTY    :biggrin:
> Anyway I think RE will be next years TOTY or maybee that 12" trike... can a 12" be TOTY?
> *


Size doesn't matter when it comes to trikes. So yeah if the 12" trike is bad ass enough he can win but he has to do more changes to it cuz I dont think he would have placed top 3 last year if he went. ITs crazy and has a lot of detail but I didn't see much engraving, no two toning, no audio video....


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

i work with big noah and he thinks all u are crazy. he just bought a bad ass house and a new car, pluse he's got his his fully restored 1962 impala. so he could care less about who wins what. he just goes to the shows to show his mexika people whats up and not to forget about mexica struggle and to keep the movement going.no matter what club ur in if u no him u no he will go out of his way to hook a homie up, thats the mexica way!


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

haters please beside him and **** are cool and there both from sur califas...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I didnt see any hate..... did you? :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Mar 20 2009, 03:09 PM~13338128
> *haters please beside him and **** are cool and there both from sur califas...
> *


you a fuckin tard. no one was "hating" in here :uh:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2009, 07:35 PM~13330544
> *He also won Best Bike at Lowrider Nationals last year taking home the Lowrider Champion ring so this guy had a hell of a year last year.
> 
> At first I wasnt seeing how this bike could have possibly won but if you look at the details its clear he edged out the competition.  There was only 6 points separating all top 3 trikes so they all scored almost equal.
> ...


BAD ASS TRIKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

ya right its cool i wont tell my homie i wouldnt want him to get mad


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Mar 20 2009, 03:54 PM~13339491
> *ya right  its cool i wont tell my homie i wouldnt want him to get mad
> *


This dude fell and bump his head! Or he don't know how to read! :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 20 2009, 06:31 PM~13339872
> *This dude fell and bump his head! Or he don't know how to read!  :uh:
> *


I believe he is a straight dumb fuck. one of them fools who think every one is against him for some reason.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Esta chingona esa trike azteca style :biggrin:


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

TLATZOCAMATE,OMETEO,TONATZIN,TONATIUH,QUETZALCOLTL,HUITZILOPOHTLE,TANALAMATL, MEXICA TIAHUI...


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

WHAT A TRIP WITH NO CLUB THE BIKE NOT DONE AND EVERYTHING GOING WRONG THE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW OH AND WE DIDNT EVEN WANT TO GO IN THE END AND WHAT HAPPENS ...... MY HOIMES WINS BIKE OF DA YEAR AND MY OTHER HOIME WINS SECONDS PLACE N TRIKE OF THE YEAR WHICH SHOULD HAVE WON FRIST. IF WE CAN GO BACK AND DO IT ALL OVER AGIN A TROFY AND BRAGGAIN RIGHTS FOR THE YEAR STILL DONT MEAN SHIT I WOULD GIVE THE TROFY TO WHOEVER WANTS IT BUT YOU ANIT GETTING NO PRIZE MONEY OFF ME...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

tight.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

MI VIDA LOCA


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

POVERSITO :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:|


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

WHO WANTS THE TROFY THATS COLLECTING DUST ALONG WITH THE NATIONAL CHAMP ONE


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Que onda Noah,congrats on your win on Saturday @ the Premier show homie.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Morgan+Apr 22 2009, 12:43 PM~13656350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ARE YOU NOAH'S PERSONAL CHEERLEADER ?


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

poversitos


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Apr 22 2009, 05:24 PM~13659916
> *poversitos
> *


pobresitos?


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

SPANGILSH IS NOT OUR NATIVE TOUGE NAHUA IS ...


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Apr 22 2009, 05:37 PM~13660056
> *SPANGILSH IS NOT OUR NATIVE TOUGE NAHUA IS ...
> *


tounge


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

LENGUA


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Apr 22 2009, 05:38 PM~13660073
> *LENGUA
> *


akuma matata.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

what that :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Apr 22 2009, 05:43 PM~13660130
> *what that :uh:
> *


It's in a song in Lion King.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

YOUR CARZY


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Apr 22 2009, 05:51 PM~13660220
> *YOUR CARZY
> *


----------



## 1SLICK3 (Apr 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2009, 05:36 PM~13330550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look's good homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Morgan+Apr 22 2009, 08:24 PM~13659916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tongue





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


FYI

I cant spell in spanish but I dont be preaching Aztlan and shit. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Apr 22 2009, 08:40 PM~13660090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its means No Worries. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 07:41 PM~13661680
> *Its means No Worries. :biggrin:
> *


Straight outta Google.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 22 2009, 10:59 PM~13661936
> *Straight outta Google.
> *


Nope. I have seen the movie.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 08:00 PM~13661958
> *Nope. I have seen the movie.
> *


on vcr tape?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 22 2009, 11:08 PM~13662023
> *on vcr tape?
> *


yezir


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 08:08 PM~13662028
> *yezir
> *


thats whatsup. i just found the tape the other day.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 22 2009, 11:44 PM~13662502
> *thats whatsup. i just found the tape the other day.
> *


My mom bought it when it came out. We loved that shit.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 08:48 PM~13662575
> *My mom bought it when it came out. We loved that shit.
> *


damm i tink im gona hook up my old vcr just to watch it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 23 2009, 12:20 AM~13662951
> *damm i tink im gona hook up my old vcr just to watch it
> *


I bought the DVD a few years ago. :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 09:44 PM~13663234
> *I bought the DVD a few years ago. :biggrin:
> *


LUCKY


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 23 2009, 12:54 AM~13663317
> *LUCKY
> *


moms pawned it a few months ago.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 10:05 PM~13663388
> *moms pawned it a few months ago.
> *


damn! i watched toy story a while back. movies have changed alot over the years.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 23 2009, 10:54 AM~13665670
> *damn! i watched toy story a while back. movies have changed alot over the years.
> *


that shit was hitech when I was a lad.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

stfu youngins :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 23 2009, 11:10 AM~13665807
> *stfu youngins :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I knew yall old farts were gonna come in here with that shit.
:biggrin: with your garbage pale kids and 








:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

we aint have none of that fancy computer generated shit :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 08:01 AM~13665725
> *that shit was hitech when I was a lad.
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

I love the lion king but my favourit disney movie has to be Pinnoccio that italian mofucka was alway gettin in to trouble and shit uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 23 2009, 11:20 AM~13665896
> *I love the lion king but my favourit disney movie has to be Pinnoccio that italian mofucka was alway gettin in to trouble and shit  uffin:
> *


you had him lie up your ass didint you. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

pogs?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yes sir. But I was like 8 so you had to be like 5 damn!!!!!!!! da brains day hurted


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 09:25 AM~13665928
> *you had him lie up your ass didint you. :biggrin:
> *


why you always got dick on the brain fool?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 23 2009, 11:53 AM~13666190
> *why you always got dick on the brain fool?
> *


:roflmao: had nothing to do with "dick"


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Fuck the lion king, & all the disney movies. This was the shit when I was a little kid:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 23 2009, 08:56 PM~13666786
> *Fuck the lion king, & all the disney movies. This was the shit when I was a little kid:
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah Thundercats and HE-MAN were the shit back in the day I collected the HE MAN figures and still have them somewhere. Maybe someday they'll be worth something :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 23 2009, 10:58 AM~13666808
> *Hell yeah Thundercats and HE-MAN were the shit back in the day I collected the HE MAN figures and still have them somewhere.  Maybe someday they'll be worth something :dunno:
> *


Im waiting for the THUNDERCAT MOVIE to come out, I think its still in the making


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

yeah true true, I grew up with ninja turtles, power rangers (OG one's), resque rangers, pokemon, you know all the good stuff uffin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 23 2009, 09:33 PM~13667661
> *yeah true true, I grew up with ninja turtles, power rangers (OG one's), resque rangers, pokemon, you know all the good stuff uffin:
> *


same here, batman too though :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 23 2009, 12:37 PM~13667710
> *same here, batman too though  :biggrin:
> *


yeah I forgot that one, later on came the simpsons and family guy


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 23 2009, 09:44 PM~13667804
> *yeah I forgot that one, later on came the simpsons and family guy
> *


:yes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGsrcnTZsqU :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Captain Planet bitches!!!!


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

all youall are stupid lame ass fucks get off my topic and go eat your fucken milk and cookies and watch barney and friends and dont forget to hold each others lil dicks levas. i bet you putos still live at home with yours mommys how the fuck are u guys gonna get on line and say stupid shit like that. POVERSITOS!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Funny how its "your" topic when I'm the one that created it. :uh:


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

I KNOW THANKS PUT SOME MORE PICS UP I HAVE TO GO BACK TO HOMEDEPO AND WALMART TO GET NEW PARTS


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Apr 23 2009, 10:30 PM~13672482
> *I KNOW THANKS PUT SOME MORE PICS UP I HAVE TO GO BACK TO HOMEDEPO AND WALMART TO GET NEW PARTS
> *


not talking shit, just curious. who are you?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Apr 23 2009, 10:18 PM~13672333
> *all youall are stupid lame ass fucks get off my topic and go eat your fucken milk and cookies and watch barney and friends and dont forget to hold each others lil dicks levas. i bet you putos still live at home with yours mommys how the fuck are u guys gonna get on line and say stupid shit like that. POVERSITOS!
> *


I do


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

im the boogie man booo


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Apr 23 2009, 10:40 PM~13672630
> *im the boogie man booo
> *


im trying to really figure this out. you keep getting mad about little stuff, nobody knows why.

who are you, what do you have to do with manny's, or the mexica trike?

friend, family, fan??? what is it?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

meh.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: im from PAKISTAN AND A LIKE THE DODGERS :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn your cool.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Apr 23 2009, 07:18 PM~13672333
> *all youall are stupid lame ass fucks get off my topic and go eat your fucken milk and cookies and watch barney and friends and dont forget to hold each others lil dicks levas. i bet you putos still live at home with yours mommys how the fuck are u guys gonna get on line and say stupid shit like that. POVERSITOS!
> *


 povrecitos


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Apr 23 2009, 10:47 PM~13672720
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: im from PAKISTAN AND A LIKE THE DODGERS  :0
> *


well that didnt answer anything for me 
:|


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Apr 23 2009, 07:47 PM~13672720
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: im from PAKISTAN AND A LIKE THE DODGERS  :0
> *


thats fucken awesome :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Morgan+Apr 24 2009, 06:47 AM~13672720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess he's kind of a big deal :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 24 2009, 08:51 AM~13675603
> *I guess he's kind of a big deal :dunno:
> *


:angry: copyrighted foo!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 24 2009, 05:15 PM~13675732
> *:angry:  copyrighted foo!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 24 2009, 09:21 AM~13675771
> *:roflmao:
> *


everytime said phrase is used, in any other instance which is not referring to myself, the speaker of said phrase is assuming liability of payment to the copyright owner.







its the law.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 24 2009, 05:25 PM~13675802
> *everytime said phrase is used, in any other instance which is not referring to myself, the speaker of said phrase is assuming liability of payment to the copyright owner.
> its the law.
> *


hno:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Apr 23 2009, 07:30 PM~13672482
> *I KNOW THANKS PUT SOME MORE PICS UP I HAVE TO GO BACK TO HOMEDEPO AND WALMART TO GET NEW PARTS
> *


dang home depot and wallmart are selling custom parts now i gota check this out


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

only the ones in east la and compton the come engave


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Apr 24 2009, 03:05 PM~13680820
> *only the ones in east la and compton the come engave
> *


who's "morgan"?


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 23 2009, 10:54 AM~13665670
> *damn! i watched toy story a while back. movies have changed alot over the years.
> *


Toy Story 3 comming out. :0


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

jajajaj funny hey i need to downloads these pics n email them does anybody know how ?


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

TonyO said:


> There's a lot of FNR china parts and Home Depot nuts and bolts if you look at it hard enough



Hateing Ass Niqqa


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

R.I.P-Mexica...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

El Danzante n Dia de los Muetros ...


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

TonyO said:


> There's a lot of FNR china parts and Home Depot nuts and bolts if you look at it hard enough


Let Me Guess Everything On Your Bike Is Usa Made I Think Not


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

chi chi chi


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt rip


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Shut Up.Noah.Hey You Still coming out with That New Bike.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh Man.I probably wasnt supposed to say anything.Oh Well Spensa.It's out.By The Way those Parts at Manny's Look Firme.I would have never thought of anything Like That.Cant Wait.Bro.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

TTT FOR A SICK TRIKE AND THE BUILDER!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

mexica was my favorite trike untill dzine defaced it,and painted it white:tears: here's some pictures


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

after dzine got it. i still think its kool but no anywhere near as dope as when it had those 3d faces and that paint job


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DclAXckLSD8

Not Mexica but another one of the bikes Dzine did. It's not my cup of tea but, dude is getting bikes in museums which could help bring more people into lowriding. Plus he is trying new things and doing it rite not half doing it, so respect to Dzine.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DclAXckLSD8
> 
> Not Mexica but another one of the bikes Dzine did. It's not my cup of tea but, dude is getting bikes in museums which could help bring more people into lowriding. Plus he is trying new things and doing it rite not half doing it, so respect to Dzine.


 The museum is cool. But Mexica stays for the roots of lowriding. He killed it.. People are going to go the museum & think lowriders are something else. Lowriders are art.... I'm old school. Lowriding comes from the heart. Not the wallet..


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

78mc said:


> The museum is cool. But Mexica stays for the roots of lowriding. He killed it.. People are going to go the museum & think lowriders are something else. Lowriders are art.... I'm old school. Lowriding comes from the heart. Not the wallet..


YUP THOSE BIKES THAT USED TO BE LOWRIDERS ARE WUT IT LOOKS TO BE JEWELRY DISPLAYS:facepalm:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

EVILRIDER said:


> YUP THOSE BIKES THAT USED TO BE LOWRIDERS ARE WUT IT LOOKS TO BE JEWELRY DISPLAYS:facepalm:


 Yup!!! It reminds me of a girly cell phone case...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Mexica(Noah) is a good friend of mine. So I know him outside of the Lowrider world. The bike was then a bike. It is a lifesytle for him. If know him? You would know that he very into the native way of life. He dances & plays the drums. So that is why the bike was more then a bike. I think he was think when he sold it that people can see the roots of Lowriders. NOT TURN IT INTO A JEWELRY DISPLAY!!! LIKE EVILRIDE SAID...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

78mc said:


> The museum is cool. But Mexica stays for the roots of lowriding. He killed it.. People are going to go the museum & think lowriders are something else. Lowriders are art.... I'm old school. Lowriding comes from the heart. Not the wallet..


Well Said.Homie.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Well Said.Homie.


Thanks Richard.. I just know the Homie Noah ISN'T A SELL OUT..


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

jajajaja Pinche Richard Payaso always talkn shit jajajaja No worries homies u ok no ok no matter what other bus drivers say  Good looking out Big Mike Mexica was n always will be the badest bike i ever built it had lots of history cultrue n mexica made art n handmade parts by the badest mofo og bikebiilder manny frm compton at mbs. Idk if im ever gonna built another bike anytime soon so ill just chill n watch u guys get crazy it did what it did n made history n im happy with the after math of it run. Peace n blessings mexhikas


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

78mc said:


> Thanks Richard.. I just know the Homie Noah ISN'T A SELL OUT..


sellout ??? Lmfao Anyways my bike on YOUTUBE NOWcheck it out n post plz under Radical LowRider Bike ITS FRM YRS BACK BUT ITS ME HITTING SWITCHES YAH THATS RIGHT I HAD SWITCHES STEREO TV LIGHTS AND IT ALL WORK N MY BIKE WAS FULLY RIDEBLE SUNNY !!!!! Q vo


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

YOUTUBE of mexica n me hitting switches on it under Radical Lowrider bike/trike mexica enjoyed peace


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

MEXICA said:


> jajajaja Pinche Richard Payaso always talkn shit jajajaja No worries homies u ok no ok no matter what other bus drivers say  Good looking out Big Mike Mexica was n always will be the badest bike i ever built it had lots of history cultrue n mexica made art n handmade parts by the badest mofo og bikebiilder manny frm compton at mbs. Idk if im ever gonna built another bike anytime soon so ill just chill n watch u guys get crazy it did what it did n made history n im happy with the after math of it run. Peace n blessings mexhikas


Richard didn't say shit big homie.. He was just giving me credit for what I said..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

78mc said:


> Richard didn't say shit big homie.. He was just giving me credit for what I said..


No Big Deal Mike.Noah dont phase Me.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

MEXICA said:


> YOUTUBE of mexica n me hitting switches on it under Radical Lowrider bike/trike mexica enjoyed peace


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> No Big Deal Mike.Noah dont phase Me.


:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

lmao yah there a.YOUTUBE VIDEO ONLINE UNDER RADICAL LOWRIDER TRIKE MEXICA


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Ready for round 2 ? SOY DANZANTE MEXICA !!!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

MEXICA said:


> Ready for round 2 ? SOY DANZANTE MEXICA !!!


You been saying that!!!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

In the works


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

MEXICA said:


> In the works


U know the Layitlow rule. Pics or it didn't happen lol jk how u been


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

MEXICA said:


> In the works


Talk is cheap!!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U know the Layitlow rule. Pics or it didn't happen lol jk how u been


jajajajajaja


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

78mc said:


> Talk is cheap!!!


I no thats why my fuds go to my rides


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

idillon said:


> mexica was my favorite trike untill dzine defaced it,and painted it white:tears: here's some pictures
> View attachment 436921
> View attachment 436922
> View attachment 436923
> ...


Thanks homie


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

78mc said:


> The museum is cool. But Mexica stays for the roots of lowriding. He killed it.. People are going to go the museum & think lowriders are something else. Lowriders are art.... I'm old school. Lowriding comes from the heart. Not the wallet..


Thanks Ese Mike


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

There a youtube video of mexica hitting stiwches


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

TTT


----------

